# Swift Problem



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

We have a Swift Suntor 600S with a 2.3 engine, bought new 12 months ago, just before it was due for it`s 1st service I had the engine management light come on, on the dashboard a couple of times, on pulling in and switching off and waiting a couple of minutes and then starting up again the light remained off.
Reported this to Fiat when our van went in four weeks ago on the 29th March, may possibly have our van back next week the 25th of April, all due to lack of immediate spares according to Fiat.

Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's not uncommon nowadays for the dreaded orange w/lamp to illuminate for no apparent reason.

There are so many different systems and sensors working on our engines these days, the laws of probability say that something has to go wrong!  

What part(s) are your dealer waiting for? Did they not say that this item was currently Out of Stock?

Perhaps a Tel. call to Fiat UK might help things along a bit! A month seems a long time to wait for a part to come from Italy don't you agree?

I hope the matter is soon resolved, and you can get out and enjoy your 'van asap

Regards M&D


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave, 
I had`nt come across the problem with the light coming on, on the dashboard, so I consulted the owners handbook, which informs you that if this occurs, to drive at a slower speed and reprt the matter to a Fiat garage asap.
This problem occured on a couple of occasions, once from just starting up and pulling off, and the 2nd time was after having travelled 120 miles down the M5 at roughly 65 to 68 mph, on each occasion after pulling over and switching off, and then restarting a couple of minutes later, the light stayed off and we were able to continue our journey with no further problems, so when the service came due I reported it to the Fiat garage, through our dealereship, Brownhills of Cannock.
It then took the garage a week to sort out the problem, a part was ordered, this took another few days, the vehicle was road tested when the new part was fitted, and it broke down, further invstigation ensued, I was told another part was needed, no UK parts supplier had this in stock, so was ordered from Fiat, Italy, eventually the part arrived, and as of the 21st of April our van was back on road, but still at garage, it went into the dealership on the 29th of March.
I am now in the process of trying to get our van back from Fiats to the dealership, it was ready as I have said on the 21st, I have phoned the dealership this mornng, the 25th to try and ascertain when I can fetch it, as yet no reply, they claim they have no drivers available, I think they are just being bl**dy minded, hopefully this situation will be resolved asap, but I am getting somewhat angry at the lack of customer cooperation over getting our van back.
Anyway, Just hope this explains the situation somewhat to you both, and thamkyou for your reply on the subject.

Mike


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Just another occassion where Brownhills fail yet again to give the service that is needed, yet they claim to have the best parts service available.
But of course all of you motorcaravan owners buy your van from them, while at Peterborough Brownhills were inundated with customers swanning round, Brownhills just cant go wrong, You will end up paying over the top again and again and still getting nowt


----------



## 91578 (May 1, 2005)

I had an occasion when the Engine Management light came on and the garage had failed to diagnose the problem after 10 days, I finally contacted the Fiat Customer Care Dept who were marvellous, the problem being solved with new parts fitted by the end of the following day.


----------

